# Miscellaneous > Database Programming >  ADODB.Field error '800a0bcd', still here

## Igor Soyfer

John, the problem is that it is exactly the code I tried before Franks&#39;s reply and it doesn&#39;t work. To make sure I didn&#39;t miss anything I pasted
                     Frank&#39;s code again with change V2 on Pro and it does the same thing. 
                     I will appreciate if you can make it work and provide for me the solution .
                     Igor

                     On 2/3/99 3:35:50 PM, John wrote: 
                     > Sorry Igor,

                     Frank pasted code from his machine which is running version 
                     > 2 of the software. Simple replace the &#34;V2&#34; with &#34;Pro&#34; (in 
                     > two places) and you&#39;ll be all set.

                     Sorry for the 
                     > inconvenience,

                     John


                     On 2/3/99 1:12:38 PM, Igor wrote: 
                     > 
                     What is 
                     > the AspDb.V2 ?
                     When I try it it gives me an error:
                     Server 
                     > object 
                     > error &#39;ASP 0177 : 800401f3&#39; 
                     Server.CreateObject Failed 
                     > 
                     > 
                     /hsCShow/tstAspdb2db.asp, line 10 
                     Invalid class string 

                     On 2/3/99 
                     > 
                     > 12:04:48 PM, Frank wrote: 
                     > Try the following - 
                     <%
                     Set 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.V2&#34 :Wink: 
                     X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34;
                     X.dbDBTyp
                     > 
                     > 
                     > e=&#34;SQL&#34;
                     X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > employee&#34;
                     X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;
                     X.dbUnit=1 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;
                     X.dbGridColSort=true
                     X.dbGridtablet
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > ag=&#34;border=1&#34;
                     X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;
                     X.dbGridInc=3
                     X
                     > 
                     > 
                     > .dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click 
                     > for 
                     > 
                     > details of #4#</a>&#34; 
                     > 
                     X.aspdbV2

                     myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     if 
                     > 
                     > myvar<>&#34;&#34; 
                     > then 
                     response.write(&#34;<CENTER><h2>Database #2 - 
                     > Job 
                     > for&#34; & 
                     > myvar & &#34; </h2></CENTER>&#34 :Wink: 
                     Set 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.V2&#34 :Wink:  
                     Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;
                     Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;
                     Y.dbUnit=2 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;
                     Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;
                     Y.dbNavig
                     > 
                     > 
                     > ation=&#34;none&#34;
                     Y.dbSQL=&#34;select * from jobs where 
                     > 
                     > job_id=&#34; & 
                     > myvar &#39;& &#34;&#39;&#34;
                     Y.aspdbV2
                     end 
                     > 
                     > if
                     %>





                     On 2/3/99 
                     > 9:53:57 AM, Igor wrote: 
                     > Hi, Frank, here 
                     > 
                     > is my code, AspDb sample 
                     > applied to Pubs database on Sql 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Server.
                     When in a grid form - it 
                     > works. When switch to a form view 
                     > 
                     > for a 
                     > parent AspDb things get messed 
                     > up.
                     All what you need to 
                     > do 
                     > to see it just 
                     > click on the Next 
                     > buton.
                     <%@ 
                     > Language=VBScript 
                     > %>
                     <HTML>
                     <HEAD>
                     <META 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > NAME=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; 
                     > Content=&#34;Microsoft Visual Studio 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 6.0&#34;>
                     </HEAD>
                     <BODY>

                     > <%
                     Set 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  &#39;** 01 

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; &#39;** 
                     > 02
                     X.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from employee&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;

                     X.dbUnit=1 &#39;** 04


                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbGridColSort=true

                     > 
                     > X.dbGridtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > X.dbGridInc=3

                     X.dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click for details of #4#</a>&#34; 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > &#39;** 05

                     X.aspdbPro&#39; &#39;** 06


                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > %>

                     <%

                     > 
                     > myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     > &#39;** 
                     > 07
                     if 
                     > 
                     > myvar<>&#34;&#34; then &#39;** 08

                     > 
                     > %>

                     > 
                     > <CENTER><h2>Database #2 - Job for 
                     > 
                     > #<%=myvar%></h2></CENTER>

                     > 
                     > <%

                     Set 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  &#39;** 09


                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; &#39;** 10
                     Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;


                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;

                     Y.dbUnit=2 
                     > &#39;** 
                     > 11


                     > 
                     > Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;

                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y.dbNavigation=&#34;none&#34;

                     Y.dbSQL=&#34;select 
                     > * from 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > jobs where job_id=&#34; & myvar &#39;& 
                     > &#34;&#39;&#34;


                     > 
                     > 
                     > Y.aspdbPro &#39;** 13


                     > end if


                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > %>

                     <P> </P>

                     </BODY>
                     </HTML>

                     Thanks,
                     Igor

----------

&#34;Server.CreateObject Failed&#34; usually means bad setup or DSN. Check your setup again and use the supplied PureASP util to check the setup.

Frank





On 2/4/99 10:12:51 AM, Igor Soyfer wrote: 
> John, the problem is that it is exactly the code I tried before 
> Franks&#39;s reply and it doesn&#39;t work. To make sure I didn&#39;t miss 
> anything I pasted
                     Frank&#39;s code again with change 
> V2 on Pro and it does the same thing. 
                     I will 
> appreciate if you can make it work and provide for me the solution .

>                Igor

                     On 2/3/99 3:35:50 PM, John 
> wrote: 
                     > Sorry Igor,

                     Frank 
> pasted code from his machine which is running version 

>  > 2 of the software. Simple replace the &#34;V2&#34; with &#34;Pro&#34; 
> (in 
                     > two places) and you&#39;ll be all set.


>                 Sorry for the 
                     > inconvenience,


>                   John


                     On 2/3/99 1:12:38 PM, Igor 
> wrote: 
                     > 
                     What is 

>           > the AspDb.V2 ?
                     When I try it it gives me 
> an error:
                     Server 
                     > object 

>                   > error &#39;ASP 0177 : 800401f3&#39; 

>    Server.CreateObject Failed 
                     > 

>   > 
                     /hsCShow/tstAspdb2db.asp, line 10 

>         Invalid class string 

                     On 2/3/99 

>            > 
                     > 12:04:48 PM, Frank wrote: 

>            > Try the following - 
                     <%

>      Set 
                     > 
                     > 

>       > X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.V2&#34 :Wink: 

> X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34;
                     X.dbDBTyp

>  > 
                     > 
                     > e=&#34;SQL&#34;

>                X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from 
                     > 

>               > 
                     > employee&#34;

>  X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;
                     X.dbUnit=1 

>      > 
                     > 
                     > 

>     X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;

> X.dbGridColSort=true
                     X.dbGridtablet

>     > 
                     > 
                     > 

>    > 
                     > ag=&#34;border=1&#34;

> X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;
                     X.dbGridInc=3

>                   X
                     > 
                     > 

>                 > .dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A 
> HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click 
                     > for 

>                    > 
                     > details of #4#</a>&#34; 

>                  > 
                     X.aspdbV2


> myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     if 

>  > 
                     > myvar<>&#34;&#34; 
                     > then 
> 
                     response.write(&#34;<CENTER><h2>Database #2 - 

>                 > Job 
                     > for&#34; & 

>      > myvar & &#34; </h2></CENTER>&#34 :Wink: 
                     Set 

>                > 
                     > 
                     > 
> Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.V2&#34 :Wink:  

> Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; 
                     > 
                     > 

>                     > 
                     Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;

>                 Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;
                     Y.dbUnit=2 

>                     > 
                     > 
                     > 

>                    Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;

> Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;
                     Y.dbNavig

>               > 
                     > 
                     > 
> ation=&#34;none&#34;
                     Y.dbSQL=&#34;select * from jobs 
> where 
                     > 
                     > job_id=&#34; & 

>                   > myvar &#39;& &#34;&#39;&#34;

> Y.aspdbV2
                     end 
                     > 

>         > if
                     %>





                     On 
> 2/3/99 
                     > 9:53:57 AM, Igor wrote: 

>    > Hi, Frank, here 
                     > 
                     > is 
> my code, AspDb sample 
                     > applied to Pubs database on 
> Sql 
                     > 
                     > 

>  > Server.
                     When in a grid form - it 

>      > works. When switch to a form view 
                     > 

>              > for a 
                     > parent AspDb things get 
> messed 
                     > up.
                     All what you need 
> to 
                     > do 
                     > to see it just 

>                   > click on the Next 
                     > buton.

>                 <%@ 
                     > Language=VBScript 

>           > %>
                     <HTML>
                     <HEAD>

>                    <META 
                     > 
                     > 
> 
                     > NAME=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; 
                     > 
> Content=&#34;Microsoft Visual Studio 
                     > 

>          > 
                     > 6.0&#34;>

> </HEAD>
                     <BODY>

                     > <%

>             Set 
                     > 
                     > 

>              > 
                     > 
> X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  &#39;** 01 


>    > 
                     > 
                     > 

>   > X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; &#39;** 
                     > 02

>          X.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;

                     > 

>        > 
                     > 
                     > 
> X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from employee&#34;

                     > 

>               > 
                     > 
                     > 
> X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;

                     X.dbUnit=1 &#39;** 04



>                     > 
                     > 
                     > 

>                    > X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;


>       > 
                     > 
                     > 

>      > X.dbGridColSort=true

                     > 

>  > X.dbGridtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;

                     > 

>             > 
                     > 
                     > 
> X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;

                     > 

>          > 
                     > 
                     > 
> X.dbGridInc=3

                     X.dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A 

>           > 
                     > 
                     > 

>          > HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click for details of 
> #4#</a>&#34; 
                     > 
                     > 

>           > 
                     > &#39;** 05


> X.aspdbPro&#39; &#39;** 06


                     > 

>   > 
                     > 
                     > %>


>      <%

                     > 
                     > 
> myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     > &#39;** 

>         > 07
                     if 
                     > 

>           > myvar<>&#34;&#34; then &#39;** 08

                     > 

>                    > %>

                     > 
                     > 
> <CENTER><h2>Database #2 - Job for 
                     > 

>       > #<%=myvar%></h2></CENTER>

                     > 

>        > <%

                     Set 
                     > 

>             > 
                     > 
                     > 
> Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  &#39;** 09



>     > 
                     > 
                     > 

>    > Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; &#39;** 10

> Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;


                     > 

> > 
                     > 
                     > 
> Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;

                     Y.dbUnit=2 

>       > &#39;** 
                     > 11


                     > 

>                    > Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;

                     > 
> 
                     > 
                     > 
                     > 
> Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;

                     > 

>          > 
                     > 
                     > 
> Y.dbNavigation=&#34;none&#34;

                     Y.dbSQL=&#34;select 
> 
                     > * from 
                     > 

>     > 
                     > jobs where job_id=&#34; & myvar &#39;& 

>                  > &#34;&#39;&#34;


                     > 

>           > 
                     > Y.aspdbPro &#39;** 13



>          > end if


                     > 
                     > 

>                   > 
                     > %>

                     <P> 
> </P>

                     </BODY>
                     </HTML>


>                Thanks,
                     Igor

----------


## igor

Frank, the problem is Not with setup or DSN. If you have time to read through this post you&#39;ll see that John said about AspDb.V2 
that you use on your machine and I&#39;m using AspDbPro. My problem that when I use the supplied sample  I get the error (see subject
 line) or no records found while switching to a form view from the grid view after I clicked on the link to get record for a &#39;Child&#34;  AspDb.

Here is the sample again:
<%
                     Set X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink: 
                     X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34;
                     X.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;
                     X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from employee&#34;
                     X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;
                     X.dbUnit=1 
                     X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;
                     X.dbGridColSort=true
                     X.dbGridtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;
                     X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;
                     X.dbGridInc=3
                     X.dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click for details of #4#</a>&#34; 
                     X.aspdbPro

                     myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     if  myvar<>&#34;&#34; then 
                     response.write(&#34;<CENTER><h2>Database #2 - Job  for&#34; & myvar & &#34; </h2></CENTER>&#34 :Wink: 
                     Set Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  
                     Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; 

                     Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;
                     Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;
                     Y.dbUnit=2 

                     Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;
                     Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;
                     Y.dbNavigation=&#34;none&#34;
                     Y.dbSQL=&#34;select * from jobs where job_id=&#34; &  myvar &#39;& &#34;&#39;&#34;
                     Y.aspdbPro
                     end if
                     %>

On 2/5/99 2:13:38 PM,   wrote: 
> &#34;Server.CreateObject Failed&#34; usually means bad setup or DSN. Check 
> your setup again and use the supplied PureASP util to check the 
> setup.

On 2/4/99 10:12:51 AM, Igor  Soyfer wrote: 
> John, the problem is that it is exactly the code I tried  before  Franks&#39;s reply and it doesn&#39;t work. To make sure I 
> didn&#39;t miss  anything I pasted   Frank&#39;s  code again with change 
> V2 on Pro and it does the same thing.         
>             I will 
> appreciate if you can make it work and provide for 
> me the solution .

>                Igor

                     On 
> 2/3/99 3:35:50 PM, John 
> wrote: 
                     > Sorry Igor,


>                     Frank 
> pasted code from his machine which is running 
> version 

>  > 2 of the software. Simple replace the 
> &#34;V2&#34; with &#34;Pro&#34; 
> (in 
                     > two 
> places) and you&#39;ll be all set.


>                 Sorry for 
> the 
                     > inconvenience,


>                   
> John


                     On 2/3/99 1:12:38 PM, Igor 
> wrote: 

>                 > 
                     What is 

>           
> > the AspDb.V2 ?
                     When I try it it gives me 
> an 
> error:
                     Server 
                     > object 

> 
>                   > error &#39;ASP 0177 : 800401f3&#39; 

>     
>    Server.CreateObject Failed 
                     > 

>         
>   > 
                     /hsCShow/tstAspdb2db.asp, line 10 

>             
>         Invalid class string 

                     On 
> 2/3/99 

>            > 
                     > 12:04:48 PM, 
> Frank wrote: 

>            > Try the following - 

>          <%

>      Set 
                     > 

>               > 

>       > 
> X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.V2&#34 :Wink: 

> 
> X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34;
                     X.dbDBTyp

> 
>  > 
                     > 
                     > e=&#34;SQL&#34;

>     
>                X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from 
                     > 
> 

>               > 
                     > employee&#34;

>              
>  X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;
                     X.dbUnit=1 
> 

>      > 
                     > 

>  > 

>     X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;

>              
> X.dbGridColSort=true

> X.dbGridtablet

>     > 
                     > 

>                > 

>    > 
                     > 
> ag=&#34;border=1&#34;

> 
> X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;
                     X.dbGridInc=3

> 
>                   X
                     > 
                     > 

>     
>                 > .dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A 
> 
> HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click 
                     > for 

> 
>                    > 
                     > details of #4#</a>&#34; 
> 

>                  > 
                     X.aspdbV2


>           
> myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     if 

>               
>  > 
                     > myvar<>&#34;&#34; 

>            > then 
> 

> response.write(&#34;<CENTER><h2>Database #2 - 

>                 > 
> Job 
                     > for&#34; & 

>      > myvar 
> & &#34; </h2></CENTER>&#34 :Wink: 
                     Set 

>          
>       > 
                     > 
                     > 
> 
> Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.V2&#34 :Wink:  

> 
> Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; 
                     > 
                     > 

> 
>                     > 
                     Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;

>     
>                 Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;

> Y.dbUnit=2 

>                     > 
                     > 

>             > 

>                    Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;

>               
> Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;

> Y.dbNavig

>               > 
                     > 

>           > 
> ation=&#34;none&#34;

> Y.dbSQL=&#34;select * from jobs 
> where 
                     > 

>               > job_id=&#34; & 

>                   > myvar &#39;& 
> &#34;&#39;&#34;

> Y.aspdbV2

> end 
                     > 

>         > if

>        %>





                     On 
> 2/3/99 

>    > 9:53:57 AM, Igor wrote: 

>    > Hi, Frank, here 
> 
                     > 
                     > is 
> my code, AspDb 
> sample 
                     > applied to Pubs database on 
> Sql 

>                > 
                     > 

>  > 
> Server.
                     When in a grid form - it 

> 
>      > works. When switch to a form view 
                     > 

>     
>              > for a 
                     > parent AspDb things 
> get 
> messed 
                     > up.
                     All what 
> you need 
> to 
                     > do 
                     > to see 
> it just 

>                   > click on the Next 

>   > buton.

>                 <%@ 
                     > 
> Language=VBScript 

>           > %>

> <HTML>
                     <HEAD>

>                    <META 

>                > 
                     > 
> 
                     > 
> NAME=&#34;GENERATOR&#34; 
                     > 
> 
> Content=&#34;Microsoft Visual Studio 
                     > 

> 
>          > 
                     > 6.0&#34;>

> 
> </HEAD>
                     <BODY>

                     > <%

> 
>             Set 
                     > 
                     > 

>     
>              > 
                     > 
> 
> X=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  &#39;** 01 


> 
>    > 
                     > 
                     > 

>     
>   > X.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; &#39;** 
                     > 02

>         
>          X.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;

                     > 

>             
>        > 
                     > 
                     > 
> 
> X.dbSQL=&#34;select * from employee&#34;

                     > 

>     
>               > 
                     > 
                     > 
> 
> X.dbmode=&#34;both&#34;

                     X.dbUnit=1 &#39;** 
> 04



>                     > 
                     > 

>        > 

>                    > 
> X.dbcolor=&#34;7,auto,lightgrey&#34;


>       > 

>               > 
                     > 

>      > 
> X.dbGridColSort=true

                     > 

>  > 
> X.dbGridtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;

                     > 

> 
>             > 
                     > 
                     > 
> 
> X.dbFormtabletag=&#34;border=1&#34;

                     > 

> 
>          > 
                     > 
                     > 
> 
> X.dbGridInc=3

                     X.dbMagicCell=&#34;4,,<A 

> 
>           > 
                     > 
                     > 

>     
>          > HREF=&#34;&#34;#me#?ID=#4#&#34;&#34;>Click for details 
> of 
> #4#</a>&#34; 
                     > 
                     > 

>        
>           > 
                     > &#39;** 05


>        
> X.aspdbPro&#39; &#39;** 06


                     > 

>            
>   > 
                     > 
                     > %>


>                
>      <%

                     > 

> > 
> myvar=request(&#34;ID&#34 :Wink:  
                     > &#39;** 

>       
>         > 07
                     if 
                     > 

>           
>           > myvar<>&#34;&#34; then &#39;** 08


>         > 

>                    > %>

                     > 

>                > 
> <CENTER><h2>Database #2 - Job for 

>   > 

>       > #<%=myvar%></h2></CENTER>


>        > 

>        > <%

                     Set 

>                 > 

>             > 
                     > 

>                    > 
> Y=Server.CreateObject(&#34;AspDB.Pro&#34 :Wink:  &#39;** 
> 09



>     > 
                     > 

>        > 

>    > Y.dbDSN=&#34;pubs&#34; &#39;** 10

>                   
> Y.dbDBType=&#34;SQL&#34;


                     > 
> 

> > 
                     > 

>  > 
> Y.dbmode=&#34;grid&#34;

                     Y.dbUnit=2 

>        
>       > &#39;** 
                     > 11



>      > 

>                    > Y.dbcolor=&#34;4,auto&#34;


>            > 
> 
                     > 
                     > 

>               > 
> Y.dbGridTableTag=&#34;BORDER=1&#34;


>     > 

>          > 
                     > 

>        > 
> Y.dbNavigation=&#34;none&#34;


> Y.dbSQL=&#34;select 
> 
                     > * from 

>    > 

>     > 
                     > jobs where 
> job_id=&#34; & myvar &#39;& 

>                  > 
> &#34;&#39;&#34;


                     > 

>           > 

>                     > Y.aspdbPro &#39;** 13



>          > 
> end if


                     > 
                     > 

>        
>            > 
                     > %>

                     <P> 
> 
> </P>

                     </BODY>
                     </HTML>


> 
>                Thanks,
                     Igor

----------

